# Visited New Jersey to stock up



## Norton (Oct 4, 2019)

And I'm now ready for the lawn season to commence. :bandit:


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Will that last you all season?


----------



## Norton (Oct 4, 2019)

It sure will... closest retail shop that carries it is 1.5 hours from me in Northern Delaware. Nice little 3 hour round trip morning drive last weekend and I'm good for the year.


----------



## gasdoc (Jul 24, 2019)

Contemplating a similar mission. Anybody know if Levitt's in Parsippany has the carbon Earth products in yet? And will they sell to homeowners?


----------



## Kennedy (Jun 17, 2019)

I buy mine in April for the year. The shop in Princeton discounts the bags to $6.99 a piece. 
Nice haul though!


----------



## trick (Oct 23, 2018)

gasdoc said:


> Contemplating a similar mission. Anybody know if Levitt's in Parsippany has the carbon Earth products in yet? And will they sell to homeowners?


They carry Oceangrow not sure about carbon Earth products and they sell to homeowners. They post there catalog on the website, 2020 hasn't been posted yet.


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

Kennedy said:


> I buy mine in April for the year. The shop in Princeton discounts the bags to $6.99 a piece.
> Nice haul though!


+1

I also make sure to pick up plenty of bay state when we visit friends in Boston. Can't beat the price of $3.50/40lbs.


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

Where in nj do you get it?


----------



## Norton (Oct 4, 2019)

Look on Oceangro's website. They have all the places where you can buy it listed there.


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Has anyone reviewed the PFAS concern with using biosolids?


----------



## JoshKaptur (Mar 2, 2020)

Norton said:


> It sure will... closest retail shop that carries it is 1.5 hours from me in Northern Delaware. Nice little 3 hour round trip morning drive last weekend and I'm good for the year.


Which shop in Norther DE? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rp9110 (Feb 18, 2019)

JoshKaptur said:


> Norton said:
> 
> 
> > It sure will... closest retail shop that carries it is 1.5 hours from me in Northern Delaware. Nice little 3 hour round trip morning drive last weekend and I'm good for the year.
> ...


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

MassHole said:


> Has anyone reviewed the PFAS concern with using biosolids?


Baystate's maker released a document a while back giving good arguments about why these products should continue to be used and what the actual remedies are that are likely to be effective. The gist of why it's there in these products in the first place is that people are ingesting it, and then pooping it out. If that isn't scary, I don't know what is. But I guess it's partly reassuring that some of what we ingest gets eliminated. Environmental cleanup will never be total, as it's impossible to remove all the Pfas according to experts. But finding other chemicals that are safer and just as effective in firefighting foam would be a good start to decrease the continuing buildup in the environment.

https://static1.squarespace.com/static/54806478e4b0dc44e1698e88/t/5ddff2430c91bc6c3ba7ba4a/1574957637124/NEBRAResponse-BostonGlobeQuestionReBayStateFertilizer-26Nov2019correctedcalc.pdf

In other words, the biodsolid fertilizer is not the source. It's just a carrier.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

The subject says " Visited New Jersey...", which implies Delaware was the starting point and NJ was the destination.


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Green said:


> In other words, the biodsolid fertilizer is not the source. It's just a carrier.


Agreed, but still not what I want to add to my lawn or eventually my well.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

MassHole said:


> Agreed, but still not what I want to add to my lawn or eventually my well.


I've got well water and been using OceanGro for 5 seasons now. 7 apps a season. Aside from this 3rd eye growing out of my forehead, no issues with it or my water from it!


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

chrismar said:


> MassHole said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed, but still not what I want to add to my lawn or eventually my well.
> ...


Have you had your water tested for PFAS?

We are dealing with PFAS issues in our water here in Massachusetts, and its a multi million dollar issue taking years and many political debates to resolve.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

MassHole said:


> chrismar said:
> 
> 
> > MassHole said:
> ...


Good question. I do get my water tested yearly, not sure if this is one of the tests, I'll have to look!


----------

